# Applying for Holiday visa to USA



## dodo (5 Jan 2013)

Hi going to USA for 3 weeks with family ,I take we need holiday visa can someone point me the right direction cheers


----------



## Palerider (5 Jan 2013)

No need for a Visa, apply online for an ESTA clearance on www.cbp.gov/travel, you need to register for advance authorisation to travel to the U.S. so do so at least two weeks in advance of travelling, a small fee is payable. This is not a Visa.

*Apply for a New Authorization to Travel to the United States for Individuals or Groups *​ 

*Select this option if: *​ 


You are a citizen or eligible national of a Visa Waiver Program country.
You are currently not in possession of a visitor's visa.
Your travel is for 90 days or less.
You plan to travel to the United States for business or pleasure.
You want to apply for a new authorization for one person or a group of applications for two or more persons.


----------



## dub_nerd (5 Jan 2013)

Just in case it's not obvious to the OP - Ireland is in the US Visa Waiver Program, one of a list of countries that does not need visas for short term travel to the US. As long as you and you family hold Irish passports, just do the online thing that Palerider mentioned. MAKE SURE that none of the passports are due to expire within six months after travel date, or the US INS people may stop you entering, which is not something you want to find out en route.


----------



## Time (5 Jan 2013)

There is no 6 month requirement. Passports only need to be valid for the period of stay.


----------



## dub_nerd (6 Jan 2013)

Maybe I meant three months. That's the maximum stay under the visa waiver. I definitely know people who have been stopped entering the US because their passport expires within three months... even though they were only visiting for a few days. Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Harry31 (15 May 2013)

Just a quick question - booked aer lingus flights for New York, via Shannon - going next week. Did the advanced passenger information on manage my booking & got confirmation - is that all I have to do as far as the US immigration is concerned, or do I need to do anything else?


----------



## dereko1969 (15 May 2013)

Harry31 said:


> Just a quick question - booked aer lingus flights for New York, via Shannon - going next week. Did the advanced passenger information on manage my booking & got confirmation - is that all I have to do as far as the US immigration is concerned, or do I need to do anything else?


 
No, as stated above you need to apply for the ESTA also.


----------



## Harry31 (15 May 2013)

derek1969  Thanks - I'm going next week - will there be a problem do you think? I haven't done this yet  www.cbp.gov/travel   - yikes!!


----------



## dereko1969 (15 May 2013)

No it should go through automatically, it did for me a couple of years ago.


----------



## Harry31 (18 May 2013)

Advice please, I did the online cbd.gov the other day, the money has been taken from my bank account & I have a reference saying authorisation pending, but when I try & log in to see my application I get the following message: 
SSL Certificate Verification Error (ssl_failed) 
*A secure SSL session could not be established with the Web Site: "".
This is typically caused by a Web Site that is not configured to accept SSL connections, but could be because the Proxy does not trust the Web Site's certificate authority.

For assistance,contact your networ*k support team."
How do I get this sorted so I can see if everything is ok?


----------



## Harry31 (3 Jul 2013)

Just an update - should have done it before now - got the visa sorted within a couple of days no problem and had a great trip!


----------

